# Mattia torna bambino



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Io non so davvero cosa. Chi. Perchè. Quando.

Mattia ha comprato dai cinesi una pistola di plasticaccia che spara pallini di gomma.
Perchè?
Non lo so. So che sabato va in montagna con i suoi amici, quindi considerato che hanno un neurone  in cinque, chissà a cosa hanno pensato.

Comunque.
Stavo girando in casa in mutande.
Lui faceva l'imbecille con sta cazzo di pistola e io.
-Smettila Mattia, smettila.-
- Ahahahahahahahah, non fa male, posso spararti?-
-Mattia dacci un taglio per favore. Per. Favore. E non mi piace il gesto lo sai.-
-Ahahahahahaha ora miro alla gamba.-
-Mattia davvero sto perdendo la pazienza... HAIA, MA SEI TOTALMENTE RONCITRULLITO?-
-Scusa scusa scusa non l'ho fatto  apposta a sparare davvero, ma ti ho beccato? No dai...no...smettila...non te la do la  pistola tu mi spari in testa, non sai stare allo scherzo...no dai...-
-Mattia prima o poi ti prendo, quindi se non vuoi stare sveglio tutta la notte a guardia della pistola dammela e smettila di scappare.-
-No.-
-Dammela.-
-No.-
-Mattia te lo giuro stiamo qui fino a domani mattina. dammela.-
-Ok, ma non spararmi in testa. Tu sei  troppo vendicativa, che male vuoi che  ti abbia fatto? E' un gioco per bambini.-
-Si, comprato dai cinesi. Guarda.-
Ho alzato la gamba e. Un cerchio rosso grosso come una moneta da un euro sul fianco del polpaccio. -Mi verrà il livido.-
-ma tu non fai testo. hai la pelle troppo sensibile, fai il livido pure se ti sfiora una farfalla dai. Chiedo scusa, non volevo davvero. Mi vuoi sparare ancora?-
-Si. Allunga la gamba.- e intanto prendo la mira. Come un vero killer.
-No ma davvero? ma il perdono? No no smettila!-
-Smettila tu Mattia e non correre...ti sparo alla schiena senza pietà.-
-Ahahahaha, non hai il coraggio, non ce l'hai...HAIA! A BRUCIAPELO MI HAI SPARATO! ALLA SCHIENA COME I VERI BASTARDI! MA HAIA! EBBASTA SPARAMI! HAIA HAIA HAIA.-



Gli ho scaricato addosso un intero caricatore di pallini di gomma.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Agosto 2012)

:rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (30 Agosto 2012)

...

Sarà!!!

Ma io a una che gira in mutande per casa mica gli sparo...

Cattivik


----------



## Nameless (30 Agosto 2012)

Cattivik;bt5484 ha detto:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Sarà!!!
> 
> ...


bwhahahahahah ahahahah ahahahahah grandissimo!


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Cattivik;bt5484 ha detto:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Sarà!!!
> 
> ...


Lui si.

Però a sua  discolpa per lo sparamento c'è da dire una cosa.
Mattia sono 10 anni che mi vede girare in mutande per casa, per cui,a meno che non faccia dei mutandamenti mirati con chiari riferimenti trombini, è come vedere un palo della luce ambulante probabilmente.


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt5483 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl:


io non rido tanto. Ho un livido enorme e dolorosissimo.



quindi lui avrà la schiena completamente tumefatta...


----------



## Cattivik (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5487 ha detto:
			
		

> Lui si.
> 
> Però a sua  discolpa per lo sparamento c'è da dire una cosa.
> Mattia sono 10 anni che mi vede girare in mutande per casa, per cui,a meno che non faccia dei mutandamenti mirati con chiari riferimenti trombini, è come vedere un palo della luce ambulante probabilmente.


...

Io sono ben più di 10 anni che vedo mia moglie... Però se gira mezza nuda per casa certi pensieri mi vengono ancora...

I casi sono 2... o sono un maniaco... oppure chiedi a Mattia dove ha comprato la pistola che ne prendo una pure io...

Cattivik


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

:rotfl:

Ti dico solo che, in campagna, io ci uccido i piccioni con quegli innocui pallini.


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

geko;bt5490 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl:
> 
> Ti dico solo che, in campagna, io ci uccido i piccioni con quegli innocui pallini.


ma no bastardissimo!!!!

Li mangi poi?
Io li mangerei. va beh, ma io si sà mangio tutto.


----------



## geko (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5491 ha detto:
			
		

> ma no bastardissimo!!!!
> 
> Li mangi poi?
> Io li mangerei. va beh, *ma io si sà mangio tutto.*


Ah già, i denti da squalo. Dimenticavo. :rotfl:

No, li uccido per mero diletto. Tanto, diciamocelo, nessuno sentirà mai la mancanza dei piccioni...

Però tu sei troppo vendicativa col povero Mattia. In fondo, che vuoi che sia un lividino? A naso, dovrebbe pure donarti.


----------



## Tebe (30 Agosto 2012)

geko;bt5492 ha detto:
			
		

> Ah già, i denti da squalo. Dimenticavo. :rotfl:
> 
> No, li uccido per mero diletto. Tanto, diciamocelo, nessuno sentirà mai la mancanza dei piccioni...
> 
> Però tu sei troppo vendicativa col povero Mattia. In fondo, che vuoi che sia un lividino? A naso, dovrebbe pure donarti.


ma infatti come gioco erotico un pò estremo avrei pure potuto starci, le manette erano già pronte, pure il manganello e il robo elettrico che ti stende.
Il problema è che non puoi grellarmi intorno come un decerebrato brandendo sta pistola (che è più una mitraglietta), e facendo finta di spararmi.
E' cretino quando entra in modalità bambino scemo, avevo paura che gli partisse un colpo sui gatti, sui ricci, sul vicino di casa che già ci odia.
E infatti gli è partito il colpo.
Sulla mia gamba.

Ovvio che poi la metto sulla guerriglia urbana.

mentre era in terra che si rotolava e io gli scaricavo pallini addosso dicevo anche
-Muori bastardo.-

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


IDEA!!!!!
Potrei suggerirlo come terapia per i traditori beccati!!!!!!!!
nel senso che i traditi impugnano l'arma cineseggiante


----------



## Cattivik (30 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5493 ha detto:
			
		

> CUT
> 
> 
> IDEA!!!!!
> ...


Bella idea io voglio l'esclusiva della produzione e vendita dei pallini!!!

Faccio soldi a palate! 

Cattivik


----------



## Ultimo (30 Agosto 2012)

geko;bt5490 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl:
> 
> Ti dico solo che, in campagna, io ci uccido i piccioni con quegli innocui pallini.


Hai la pistola o il fucile ad aria compressa, non con quella dei cinesi, quella fa male come dice Tebe. 

Io faccio comunque di peggio


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2012)

Quando giocavo a SoftAir io avevo questo:

Sniper Bastardo Inside






e questa







Ora che non gioco più a SoftAir stanno facendo la muffa sopra l'armadio. Tebe, se vuoi te le vendo......oppure le vendo a Mattia


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2012)

> Mattia ha comprato dai cinesi una pistola di plasticaccia che spara pallini di gomma.
> Perchè?
> Non lo so. So che sabato va in montagna con i suoi amici, quindi considerato che hanno un neurone in cinque, chissà a cosa hanno pensato.


 Che figataaaaaaa!!!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

